
Additional Target Languages Return to Ragel 7 - thurston
https://www.colm.net/news/2018/05/18/new-target-langs.html
======
thurston
Initial list:

C, C++, Objective-C, Objective-C++, ASM, Crack, C#, D, Go, Java, JavaScript,
Julia, OCaml, Ruby, Rust

Others can be added.

